# Fossil Q Explorist Gen 4 findet kein WLAN



## royaldoom3 (4. Oktober 2018)

Hallo, hab mir die Fossil Q Explorist Gen 4 Smartwatch gekauft, soweit auch eingerichtet und beim ersten Versuch hat er auch mein heimisches WLAN gefunden, Verbunden, Softwareupdate gemacht und anschließend im Uhren eigenen App Store rumgeguckt. Hab die Uhr dann nach ner Zeit erstmal weggelegt, nach ner halben Stunde wollte ich weiter rumspielen und die WLAN Verbindung war weg. Wenn ich in den App Store reingehe sagt er mir, ich soll mich mit einem WLAN verbinden. Unter der WLAN Ansicht findet er das WLAN  nicht mehr, unter "gespeicherte WLANs" ist es noch drin aber Verbindet sich absolut null, hab das dann unter gespeicherte nochmal rausgelöscht um sich komplett neu zu verbinden aber die Uhr findet das WLAN einfach nicht mehr, zeigt aber Signale an die mein iPhone nicht mal findet  Jemand eine Idee?


----------

